# Bell Super vs. Giro Feature



## titusquasi (Jan 5, 2006)

Here are a few pics comparing a size L Giro Feature and Bell Super. I have not yet ridden in the Super. As you can see, I like boring helmet colors.

I have enjoyed the Feature since last fall. I wish it had better venting...thus the move to the Super. Additionally, I am hoping the Super's pads better handle sweat. With the Feature there is no horizontal padding across the forehead and I get the sweat free flowing down my face and sunglasses in hot weather. I can't stand headbands or anything similar.

I bought the Feature for $35 and the Super for $101.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

give us a post ride update...i love my fox flux but i'm seriously thinking about that super, thanks.


----------



## titusquasi (Jan 5, 2006)

thegweed said:


> give us a post ride update...i love my fox flux but i'm seriously thinking about that super, thanks.


Ok...this is the real deal.

Just got back from a 100 deg F ride and sweat management was much improved. With the Feature I would have to stop multiple times during a hot ride, press the helmet into my head and squish the sweat out of the pads. Sweat would come pouring out like a faucet and I would then continue the ride. I always had sweat dripping on my sunglasses.

The ride with the Super was great. It has a continuous line of padding horizontally on the forehead. This padding is perforated...I assume to facilitate evaporation. Whatever the reason, it works. I stopped a couple times to press the helmet to my head and see what happened. I never could get any sweat to run out. It must be evaporating better or is being channeled to the rear somehow.

The padding is very comfortable and the coverage is excellent. This helmet is much better than my previous Fox Flux, thegweed. I also experienced poor sweat management with the Flux, FYI.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Look forward to further comparison notes. I've got about 5 serious rides on my new Super, the identical helmet as yours, and I'm really enjoying it. The fit is perfect for my head. I really can't offer any reputable comparisons as this is my first "enduro" style helmet and I've been wearing cheap crap previously. 

btw....I'm not disappointed in the color of the Super. White makes a whole lotta sense when riding in the heat on our sunny days. I'm liking it!


----------



## titusquasi (Jan 5, 2006)

More thoughts. The AM helmets I have had in the last year are the Fox Flux, Giro Feature and now the Bell Super.

Super has the best padding, best sweat management and the best visor. The visor is long and wide and very usable. The visor on the Flux was a joke. The visor on the Feature was ok but was too short and narrow.

The coverage on the Flux was no better than most XC helmets. The Feature has excellent coverage as does the Super. The Super has a bit better coverage around the ears than the Feature.

The Super just has a build level that says "quality".

The Flux is a very distant third. I put the Feature and Super very close. The Super has better venting, padding, visor and build quality. For me the better sweat management alone was worth the Super's price.


----------



## jmontroy (Apr 21, 2011)

titusquasi said:


> More thoughts. The AM helmets I have had in the last year are the Fox Flux, Giro Feature and now the Bell Super.
> 
> Super has the best padding, best sweat management and the best visor. The visor is long and wide and very usable. The visor on the Flux was a joke. The visor on the Feature was ok but was too short and narrow.
> 
> ...


Do you find that the Bell has a slightly more oblong shape for the head? I've had a Bell once before and liked it because I could fit in a Medium for that reason.


----------



## trevor_b (Nov 21, 2012)

So in conclusion, you get what you pay for?


----------



## titusquasi (Jan 5, 2006)

jmontroy said:


> Do you find that the Bell has a slightly more oblong shape for the head? I've had a Bell once before and liked it because I could fit in a Medium for that reason.


I'm not sure...maybe. I tried them on back to back and I don't think I notice a big difference. Although, I did do a bit of "reshaping" in a couple spots in the inside of the Feature with a hammer where I developed hot spots (carefully and calculated, mind you). One of the spots was at the rear so maybe that changed the shape enough to mimic the Super? Again, I don't have anything concrete to offer here.


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for the comparison! I've used a Giro feature for the last 2 years and, while it's a comfortable and durable helmet, I have the same issues with sweat management. Admittedly, I'm stubborn and opt for matte black even though I too ride in 100+F summers. 
I'm looking forward to trying the Super. You're review and pictures were very helpful.


----------



## SmittyPDX (Oct 25, 2011)

Since this was just bumped I'd like to provide some feedback since I just sold my Feature for the Super. I agree with the Feature holding in a lot of sweat in the forehead pad where I'd have to press the helmet to my head every time I stopped to drain it out. However my one and only ride with the Super did not keep sweat out of my eyes. I don't know whether or not that was due to how cold it was outside (35 degrees) not allowing much evaporation or that it was mostly an uphill ride. Most likely a combo of the two. Verdict is still out for me on sweat management. 

What I will say is that it fits so much better to my head. I admittedly have a large dome where the Feature sat so high on my head and looked kind of goofy. The Super sits noticeably lower. digging the visor too!!

I scored a deal at my LBS on the Super for $83 for the Green one; looking forward to putting some more miles with it for a proper shake down.


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

After a few rides with the Super, I really like it. The Feature fit fairly well, but the Super feels completely secure. The chin strap actually stays in place and the adjustable harness for the back of the head seals the deal.

I sweat. A LOT. The Feature would drip in my eyes constantly, and the Super does seam to help with the issue, though I did have a few drips on my last ride. The real test will come in the hot and humid summer.

A convenient detail I noticed with my last ride was adjusting for goggles. I ran some Oakley goggles last week because it was 20F, but the goggles and helmet didn't play well with my usual fit. A quick repositioning of the rear harness to lower the back/raise the front fixed it right up.

The matte black finish looks better than the Feature's and the lining is much more comfortable. Heck, even my helmet hair looks better!

Overall, I'm very impressed with the Super.


----------



## Fluidworks (Oct 3, 2008)

I wear a feature, and just checked out a super in person. To me, the super felt quite a bit cheaper, the plastic felt quite flimsy in comparison. The added cost over the Feature seems unnecessary, even with the better venting.


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

Fluidworks said:


> I wear a feature, and just checked out a super in person. To me, the super felt quite a bit cheaper, the plastic felt quite flimsy in comparison. The added cost over the Feature seems unnecessary, even with the better venting.


That's interesting because I had the complete opposite reaction! Super seemed better quality in every way.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Where did you find the Feature for $35?
I am looking for a new helmet to replace my flux.


----------



## Fluidworks (Oct 3, 2008)

I got my feature for $50 on amazon.


----------



## james035 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Feature 2014*

Ordered the feature 2014 from jensonusa for $75. Is there any differences from the older features put out by giro? Also picked up a 2012 giro surface mountain helmet for $16 for sh!ts and giggles as well. I hear it works well in winter months.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

You guys with sweat issues must be in more humid climates than Denver. I've had my Feature for a season now, have been happy with the venting and have no more issues w/ sweat than in my other helmets (Flux, Xen).


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

dbabuser said:


> You guys with sweat issues must be in more humid climates than Denver. I've had my Feature for a season now, have been happy with the venting and have no more issues w/ sweat than in my other helmets (Flux, Xen).


Definitely more humid than Denver!
I'm in East Texas, where I'm not sure which one of us gets more air- you with the altitude, or me with the choking high humidity. As I get stronger and faster, the increased airflow does help, but there's not much one can do about that during summers here. My Feature would soak and I'd have to squeeze the water out with my thumb, as described by others above. The true test for the Super will come in a few months when humidity and heat index jump up again.

Now that I think about it, I'm pretty sure I'd be faster on the front range with less swampy air/water resistance


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

PeytonP said:


> Definitely more humid than Denver!
> I'm in East Texas, where I'm not sure which one of us gets more air- you with the altitude, or me with the choking high humidity. As I get stronger and faster, the increased airflow does help, but there's not much one can do about that during summers here. My Feature would soak and I'd have to squeeze the water out with my thumb, as described by others above. The true test for the Super will come in a few months when humidity and heat index jump up again.
> 
> Now that I think about it, I'm pretty sure I'd be faster on the front range with less swampy air/water resistance


You got a lot of climbing in East Texas?


----------



## hendricks97 (Aug 7, 2013)

My Feature saved my life when I got hit by a car. Dont think Ill ever use anything else.


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a Super - comfortable, well vented, great features - can't recommend it enough!


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

I got a feature last year for 50€. Great lid for the price, but venting is not it's best, errr... feature. Love the looks though classy nut minimal, best looking helmet for me.


----------



## Cantronite (Feb 10, 2014)

Super helpful comparison  thanks for your thoughtful notes!


----------



## 26rider (Dec 3, 2013)

I had my Bell Super about Six months now. I like the fit, as far as venting goes I will never be happy. I get hot and sweaty easy. I just started wearing a Halo sweat band and the helmet still fit good.


----------



## Cantronite (Feb 10, 2014)

I purchased the Super on last Saturday and am very happy with it. I'm coming from a Bell Alchera (road helmet) that was doing double duty. 

With the Super...
The size and easy re-positioning of the visor is a huge selling point for me, it's truly functional for addressing the sun here in the desert. I also really like the go-pro mount. I plan to rig up a headlight mount that will screw into the go-pro attachment.

As mentioned above, venting and sweat management is above average. both are an improvement over my Alchera. I've not weighed the Super but it feels lighter in the hand and on my head than the Alchera. 

Fit is a very subjective thing but this is the first bicycle helmet I've owned that I forget I'm wearing while I'm wearing it. It's important to note the super is more-adjustable than my Alchera there are multiple potions for the rear, adjustable band to be positioned in addition to the adjustment of that band.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Man that white Super is a good looking lid. Kinda wish I'd ordered that instead of the matte black. First ride with mine tomorrow. It'll be replacing my used up Giro Xen.


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

I went to a Super this year when my older Bell Variant wore out...love this helmet. Fits great, venting is pretty good and it's not as heavy as it looks.
I've read that Giro and Bell have different shapes with one for more rounded heads (Giro) and the other for more oval heads...evidently I have an oval head as I've never found a Giro helmet, road or mtb that fits well enough.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

3 hour ride with my new Super yesterday. Cant say I really noticed it at all, which is a good thing. Feels like it has more coverage than my Xen, comfortable and felt secure on my head. It was in the mid 40's so ventilation & sweat control really didnt come into play. So far Im very happy with it.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have had a Bell Super for about six months now. I won't say venting is the best. If I don't wear a Halo then sweat pours into my eyes. The main issue I have is that the padding has collapsed over time. It's now quite flat and has now made my large helmet (my head is 59cm) too large so that even with it adjusted to its tightest the helmet will slide forward over my eyes on bumpy descents. 

I find this very disappointing for a helmet that use to fit but now does not.

Anyone else have issues with the foam padding compressing over time and losing their support?


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

TheNormsk said:


> I have had a Bell Super for about six months now. I won't say venting is the best. If I don't wear a Halo then sweat pours into my eyes. The main issue I have is that the padding has collapsed over time. It's now quite flat and has now made my large helmet (my head is 59cm) too large so that even with it adjusted to its tightest the helmet will slide forward over my eyes on bumpy descents.
> 
> I find this very disappointing for a helmet that use to fit but now does not.
> 
> Anyone else have issues with the foam padding compressing over time and losing their support?


The padding in my Bell Super I have been wearing A LOT for 1 full year just recently started to come apart in the forehead area exposing a bit of the inner foam. I guess I could say it had compressed a little over that time but my helmet still fit well. I was a week away from my 1 year anniversary on the helmet so I called Bell and explained my issue to their customer service rep and she sent me all new interior padding for no charge. I asked what it will cost when I need it again and she said it's only $7 and change.

I'd suggest you call and let them know your issue and you'll likely have a new interior in 7-10 days. The only part I didn't get was the padding attached to the rear adjustment pad but that was actually in fine shape.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm already talking to customer service by email on this. My padding looks fine - it's just flat. I'm still hoping that they will replace the padding. Either that, or I need to plan for padding flattening and try to get it replaced with a medium.

Annoyingly the mediums are sized up to 59cm. The large is 59cm and up. There is no overlap. My head is 59cm spot on but a medium with head gear (especially winter) will be too tight. The large is good but once the padding collapses is then too large. I think Bell needs to overlap the adjustment on the medium and large sizes by a 1cm....


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

As a follow up, when talking to customer service they stated that I bought the wrong size helmet.... Excuse me but my head is 59cm and the helmet clearly states 58-62 (63?) cm on the inside. I don't think it was the wrong size...

Anyway they sent replacement foam and guess what? It fits again..... So it goes to prove that the foam of this helmets collapses over time and so will need regular replacement (perhaps a few times a year). While it works again, I have been left with a negative impression on this helmet as I'll have to see how long this foam lasts now.


----------



## wnlab (May 31, 2011)

I got the SUPER as well. The front vents are awesome, but they work better without the visor. The Go Pro mount works flawlessly! Decent price and lots of padding/coverage! Very happy!


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Did you ever try the TLD A1? A1 Helmets

and where did you find the SUPER at those prices?


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

stiksandstones said:


> Did you ever try the TLD A1? A1 Helmets
> 
> and where did you find the SUPER at those prices?


WHAT prices do you refer?


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I've been using the Bell Super for a few months now and do like it.

I like the rear retention adjustment by dial, easy to adjust. The helmet also sits low on my head which I like. 

Like most all other helmets the foam padding doesn't handle much sweat well so I use one of My Sweat Busters for sure. Since the helmet runs slightly large on me the Buster helped with the fit as well.


----------



## IPSC shooter (Mar 5, 2012)

Scheels in Coraville Iowa has 2 larges and 1 small as of Saturday afternoon. $79.99 I got the only medium they had. Black with the white strip.


----------



## IPSC shooter (Mar 5, 2012)

IPSC shooter said:


> Scheels in Coraville Iowa has 2 larges and 1 small as of Saturday afternoon. $79.99 I got the only medium they had. Black with the white strip.


Now $59.95


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

TheNormsk said:


> I'm already talking to customer service by email on this. My padding looks fine - it's just flat. I'm still hoping that they will replace the padding. Either that, or I need to plan for padding flattening and try to get it replaced with a medium.
> 
> Annoyingly the mediums are sized up to 59cm. The large is 59cm and up. There is no overlap. My head is 59cm spot on but a medium with head gear (especially winter) will be too tight. The large is good but once the padding collapses is then too large. I think Bell needs to overlap the adjustment on the medium and large sizes by a 1cm....


Glad I saw your post. I was about to order a Large Bell Super but decided to order both a L and M and then return the one that didn't fit as well. My head is about 59cm also. Maybe 58.5.

The L fit but needed like 5-6 clicks of adjustment - and I couldn't go any more without squeezing my head. Yet the helmet still moved when I'd shake my head. Plus had about 1" on each side of my temples.

The M fits more snuggly. Only 1-click from fully open so I wouldn't be able to weather any sort of head sock, which is fine since I don't ride in cold weather and if I did I have other XC lids. But the helmet doesn't move on my head which is much better and as one would expect. Plus only about 3/8-1/2" by each temple. The M looks normal on my head. The L looks goofy - like an old style army helmet lol. So keeping the M obviously.

Bell's sizes are kinda whacked. They should add a couple more size and spread them out to be more in line with the fits from other helmet brands.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

^^^ good info. 

I've given up on my large for the summer. It just does stay in place on my head. I'll save it for winter use. 

For now I'm back to my Flux. But may give the TLD A1 a try or even a medium Super.


----------



## Slow2Flow (Dec 2, 2014)

I've been using a Feature for the past 2 years. Got a new bike and got a free Super 2. Didn't get to use the Super 2 other than trying it on. Based on this thread sounds like the Super is more favored.

I sold the Super 2 because I saw that Giro Feature will be coming out with MIPS. Just found out that Super 2 will be released with the same technology. Even if it's more $$ Im leaning towards the Super 2r to have the full face option.

I wear a medium Feature and the medium Super 2 fits good but looked really big. Bell does overlap on size so sizing down is an option.


----------



## mtb4p (Jan 14, 2015)

Where did you find the free helmet deal? I want a free Super 2 ...


----------



## Slow2Flow (Dec 2, 2014)

mtb4p said:


> Where did you find the free helmet deal? I want a free Super 2 ...


Bike shop owner gave me a complimentary Super 2 with the purchase of a Santa Cruz Bronson


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

T


LCW said:


> Bell's sizes are kinda whacked. They should add a couple more size and spread them out to be more in line with the fits from other helmet brands.


Couldn't agree more. Was able to try on a medium Super and it was unbelievably tight on the sides of my head. It should've fit based on the numbers. A medium Giro Feature fits me perfectly.
What I'd like to know is how the Bell Stoker's fit compares to the Super's.


----------

